# Collar size for mini puppy



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would expect to go through a growing stage collar before getting a nice grown up one. The nylon ones that you can get on the cheap in a pet store and that are adjustable are a good start. Lily has a skinny neck even as a grown up, but Javelin has a more muscular neck, so finished sizes are potentially different (they are on mine). I would ask your breeder if they will have a collar on the pup when you pick the baby up or if not what size you should get.

An alternative you might consider is a Martingale collar that is adjustable in size. These are limited slip collars that I've used with all my puppies since they can't back out of them. Here is a link to show you what they are like. https://www.chewy.com/petsafe-premi...VQyOBCh3VqwcrEAQYASABEgKE_PD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

I didn't go with a collar but rather a harness. Milo was 2.8 lbs when we got him. An "extra small" harness fits him well. He is 5lbs now and it still fits him. He is currently 12.5 weeks. I have a small harness but it looks like he can escape from that one since it's a bit big.


----------

